# rubber trim



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

can i replace discoloures colour coded trim


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A simple job Cut a small length of the plastic and take it to your local caravan dealer. They will have loads of colours. The stuff degrades with age and sunlight
I am sure there was a thread on here some time ago.

Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try this
www.leisureshopdirect.com

the product you require is Herzim strip sold per meter.

DAve p


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

happy to search forum, but didn't know what terms to use.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

worry not - the red trim itself is purely cosmetic.
dont take it out and fill it with gunk - as already said it can be replaced easily.

it is more important that the black top edge is well sealed - although without more info it is difficult for me to say what exactly the trim is doing. It looks primarily like a 'bump' protector from stray car doors in car parks.
c


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Carl, the trim is probably covering a join between the two panels, the plastic trim covers the securing screws. As you sugest ensure the top is sealed.
Dave father in law was a caravan repairer p


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, i'm going to clean away all the dirt and crud from along the top of the black strip and run a small bead of clear CT-1 along it. 

It's an old van and we are learning as we go, so that when we are looking at a newer van we have more of an idea about them before parting with any money.


There are about four lots of these trims along each side, and the same up the back .

Of course at the moment the weather isn't playing ball so i'm just planning how to go about it.

It does look like it's decorative, but why put screws and bits that can turn into water traps into the sides of vans!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi riverboat the trims fulfill two purposes. One is to hide the joint of two panels.
The second is to hide a paint joint if there is o panel joint.

To re seal, the best aproach is to remove the plastic insert. Slacken the retaining screws. Apply a bead of silicone seal along the joint paying attention to the screw holes. Tighten back up and re insert or replace plastic insert trim


Regards

dave P


----------

